# Apple Pie Filling and Banana Bread



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

*Apple Pie Filling (Cooked Fruit Method)*

Ingredients

Apples, peeled and sliced 2 lbs
Butter 1 oz
Sugar 3 oz
------------------------------------
Water, cold 2 fl oz
Cornstarch 1 oz
-------------------------------------
Sugar 3 1/2 oz
Salt 1/4 tsp
Cinnamon 1 tsp
Nutmeg 1/4 tsp
Lemon Juice 2 tsp

Procedure

Add apple, butter and sugar in a pan and cook apples until fruit juice is draw out (semi soft) 
Dissolve the cornstarch in cold water and stir into fruit. Return to boil and cook until clear and thickened. Stir while cooking
Add sugar, salt, flavourings and other ingredients.
Stir until dissolved
Cool as quickly as possible (Refrigerate overnight)

*Banana Bread*

Butter 15 oz
Sugar 18 oz
----------------------------------------
Eggs 9 fl oz (use vol. cup)
Bananas Mashed 1 1/2 lbs
Vanilla extract 1 Tablespoon
Sour cream 2.5 oz
-----------------------------------------
Cake flour (sifted) 21 oz
Baking soda 1teaspoon
Baking powder 1 1/2 teaspoon
Salt 3/4 teaspoon
------------------------------------------
Walnuts (chopped) 6 oz

Pre-heat oven 350 degrees

Procedure

Combine butter and sugar in mixer with paddle. Beat until light and creamy
Add eggs beat for 2 mins.
Add the bananas, vanilla extract, sour cream, mix for 2 mins.
Combine all your dry ingredients together. Add to wet mixture in 3 additions
Add chopped walnuts
Pour into loaf pans

Bake for 35 - 45 mins or test with a skewer


----------



## buddingcook (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds delicious! Going to try this for my July 4th desert


----------

